# A few more oldies but goodies



## Carl Fisher (May 23, 2013)

Just leafing through some of my old work and wanted to share some more of the better ones.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 23, 2013)

WOW!
Great looking group of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (May 23, 2013)

Nice segmenting. I need to try my hand at that one year


----------



## Vern Tator (May 25, 2013)

Cool stuff. The bar just keeps getting higher and higher.


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2013)

Well hello Carl. Good to see you over here. You got wood?
Ifn you do, this is a good place to swap some.

Ray


----------

